# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  [nintendo ds]Lecteur MP3

## hegros

Bonsoir,

Tout est dans le titre je recherche un logiciel, freeware, qui lit les mp3 pour ma ds.

J'ai une carte ninjaPass X9 avec une microSD de 1G

@+

----------


## FraK

freeware ... non
DS MP3 Player : entre 30 et 40

----------


## hegros

> freeware ... non
> DS MP3 Player : entre 30 et 40


mouais ca ne me tente carrment pas dans ce cas.

j'ai vu qu'il existe *moonshell* mais si je comprends bien ca ne marche qu'avec une supercard. En l'installatant sur ma DS cela me fait une erreur  ::(: 

Sinon va falloir que je le dveloppe...

----------


## FraK

Si tu as les tools ncessaires, cela pourrait tre une bonne ide ;p
/share 
^^

----------


## hegros

je viens d'installer le kit de dev et la palib par contre a priori cette bibliothque ne prends pas en charge les mp3  ::(:  mais des fichiers raw donc 1 conversion s'applique


par contre faire le programme ok mais aprs je me demande si effectivement je pourrais les transfrer sur ma ds sans utiliser d'mulateur car c'est une ninjapass que j'ai pas une supercard...

to be continued

----------


## hegros

bon, moonshell marche trs bien il y a aussi lmp o l'interface graphique est trs sympathique

c'est super  ::king::

----------

